# Fancy adult round yoke cable vest



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Why should the babies and little kids get all the fancy sweaters and vests. We adults mike like to wear one too. This one is very with a double twist cable inside a cable on the yoke. Pattern here:

http://misstwiss.blogspot.com/2007/09/knit-in-chunks-completed-version.html


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

really lovely


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oooo, that's beautiful


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty, thanks for sharing.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you, so pretty


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

I would love to size it down, it would make a lovely dress for a little girl.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

JuneS said:


> Why should the babies and little kids get all the fancy sweaters and vests. We adults mike like to wear one too. This one is very with a double twist cable inside a cable on the yoke. Pattern here:
> 
> http://misstwiss.blogspot.com/2007/09/knit-in-chunks-completed-version.html


Just beautiful and I love your color choice. My first instinct would have been to use an off white yarn, but I really like your color choice. I'm thinking I might make this in a grey or silver color yarn?


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah! We adults like to have lovely things also, and this is really lovely - thank you for the link (now to get time to make one)!!


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this link it is just beautiful!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow!! Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Love that cable, thanks for the link :-D


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Love the cables. Thanks!


----------

